

Kevin Rose and Milk team joining Google - tlrobinson
http://plus.google.com/110318982509514011806/posts/VriPoJ6pHbd

======
badclient
My hunch: Google's basically paying Kevin Rose millions to be a spokesman for
Google+ in the Valley.

Probably not a bad idea at the end of the day. It at least somewhat
neutralizes the increasingly bad PR surrounding G+.

